# What meowmies and cat daddies are for



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

1. Wiping axle grease off a curious nose that's been exploring your bike


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

2. Combing out litter that's stuck to a kitty's butt!!


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

3. Cleaning up and never complaining about accidents (from either end of the cat) on the carpet!


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

4. Brushing your very fancy, very fluffy friend who absolutely despises any non-petting contact


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Tolerating invitations to sniff their butts. (Which I generally decline with a gently push away).


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

6. Being kneaded in the ribs until it looks as if you are having a nasty rash.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Being greatful and excited about my "gifts". Usually a bird or a half eaten mouse.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

8. Always...being on 'Call' for janitorial duties!


----------



## meowyouseeme (May 10, 2014)

As opposable thumbs to open the can when the tuna tank is on empty.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

10. Being ready for outside romps when someone REALLY wants to play outside and is trying to figure out how to turn the doorknob.


----------

